# Dish saying 150 HD channels now before the end of the year?



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe I haven't been keeping up with the marketing hype, but they were aiming for 100 HD channels by the end of the year... Now they say they have surpassed that and are planning for 150 by the end of the year? Does this mean 150 national HD channels? I know I should probably know everything about their crazy channel counting methods, but I'm just wondering if I *should* expect more channels by years end.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

CoolGui said:


> Maybe I haven't been keeping up with the marketing hype, but they were aiming for 100 HD channels by the end of the year... Now they say they have surpassed that and are planning for 150 by the end of the year? Does this mean 150 national HD channels? I know I should probably know everything about their crazy channel counting methods, but I'm just wondering if I *should* expect more channels by years end.


I'm sure there are others here that are better educated on the progress but I find it particulalry interesting that Charlie announces this TurboHD and this new 150 HD channel goal right after he got crucified in the Businessweek article about not concentrating on the expansion of HD and is now losing subscribers. I am not so interested in the 150HD channels, as much as which particularchannels, because as we all know, there are aot of fluff channels out there. With that said, I'll beleive it when I see it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

According to his interview, he "believes" that dish ALREADY has 114 HD channels. To get to that number, he's counting anything and everything that ever shows anything in HD, including part-time HD channels and "OnDemand" downloads. As far as national cable/network channels, there are only about half that number available on Dish, and a couple more on DirecTV, at the moment.

Remember that a large number of cable networks haven't converted (or completed their conversion) to HD yet at all, so there isn't a whole lot that is available that isn't being carried. And even when they become available, there still are still contractual issues to be worked out.

The picture will be clearer in a couple of months.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I know the channel counting was subjective (bogus) but I was curious if this means they *are* planning more national HD channels this year. That would be good news, but like you I'll contain my excitement until I know which channels they turning on.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

How many more HD Channels even exist at this point that E* has not added yet,
15 channels ?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I can think of exactly 15 channels they could add.. 



space86 said:


> How many more HD Channels even exist at this point that E* has not added yet,
> 15 channels ?


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

grog said:


> I can think of exactly 15 channels they could add..


I think when the satellite they launched last month goes online they would have the
room to add back all the VOOM HD channels ?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

:joy: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons: :dance07: :icon_da: :dance01: :wave: :welcome: :icon_kiff :bink: 


space86 said:


> I think when the satellite they launched last month goes online they would have the
> room to add back all the VOOM HD channels ?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

space86 said:


> How many more HD Channels even exist at this point that E* has not added yet,
> 15 channels ?


The whole Viacom (MTV,VH1,CMT,Nick,Comedy Central,Spike), and Newscorp(FOX News, FOX Business News, Speed,and FX) pack.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

kal915 said:


> The whole Viacom (MTV,VH1,CMT,Nick,Comedy Central,Spike), and Newscorp(FOX News, FOX Business News, Speed,and FX) pack.


Don't forget Rainbow's non-Voom channels (AMC HD, WE HD.)


----------



## SageJMP (Jul 4, 2008)

kal915 said:


> The whole Viacom (MTV,VH1,CMT,Nick,Comedy Central,Spike), and Newscorp(FOX News, FOX Business News, Speed,and FX) pack.


Comedy, Spike, and Speed would make me happy


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

kucharsk said:


> Don't forget Rainbow's non-Voom channels (AMC HD, WE HD.)


And IFC HD


----------



## wallyman (Nov 25, 2005)

when is new launch going to go online?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Soon.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

FX HD and AMC HD please!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

space86 said:


> I think when the satellite they launched last month goes online they would have the
> room to add back all the VOOM HD channels ?


The new satellite, E11, is going to replace one of the birds at 110, and won't really do anything to expand HD capacity. It is primarily to improve the footprint and signal strength of 110, expecially for Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico, and a few other outlying areas.

The next launch, of Canadian Ciel-2, is going to 129 to replace the dying E5 bird there. E5 currently has 4 non-op transponders, and is close to death entirely.

Assuming that Ciel-2 launches successfully, 4 new 129 transponders should become available, potentially adding 20-24 HD channels, should they be deployed that way. It should also vastly improve 129 signal strength, which is currently poor. Ciel-2's launch was pushed back (again) by the failure of AMC-14, and is now scheduled for early 2009.

Lastly, IMO, the chances of Voom coming back are very, very slim and none.


----------



## qsoundrich (Nov 7, 2007)

STILL NO SPEED... At least we don't have 100 threads complaining about Sci Fi HD anymore...


----------



## spear61 (Sep 19, 2004)

IIP said:


> It should also vastly improve 129 signal strength, which is currently poor. Ciel-2's launch was pushed back (again) by the failure of AMC-14, and is now scheduled for early 2009.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> They moved it back to 08 again and are saying it will be online by the end of the year.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

qsoundrich said:


> STILL NO SPEED... At least we don't have 100 threads complaining about Sci Fi HD anymore...


Yeah, just 100 posts complaining about speed..!  I hope we get speed soon, but how much HD content do they have? Sci Fi has a decent amount.


----------



## haloguy628 (Aug 5, 2007)

I can't wait for Charlie to announce all the local access channels in HD. Just wait, Charlie will sing about meeelion HD channels by the end of the year. Instant death to D* I tell ya, death to the D*


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

spear61 said:


> IIP said:
> 
> 
> > It should also vastly improve 129 signal strength, which is currently poor. Ciel-2's launch was pushed back (again) by the failure of AMC-14, and is now scheduled for early 2009.
> ...


That's great news (missed it somehow), as my understanding is that E5 might not have made it to Jan/Feb 2009, at the rate they are consuming fuel to keep it pointed correctly.


----------

